# Moving, Shipping, Importng Gold From Mexico Securly.



## Pawnbroker Bob (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi All,

I have been presented with an opportunity to put a gold buying shop in 6 existing brick and mortar businesses in Mexico. I had done business in Mexico many years prior to NAFTA. It was a different world then. Does anyone have any experience in:

1. Moving or shipping securly and insured say 20K in gold about Mexico or to the US? DHL has been mentioned to me. 
2. Importing remelt or dore bars to my refiner here in the US?
3. Designtion classification for importation to the US of remelt or dore?
4. Any Mexico taxes or export duty on dore derived from scrap gold?

Any info would be welcome.

Pawnbroker Bob


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 4, 2009)

hi bob,

According to the news mexico is in anarchy with drug gangs taking on the government, corruption is rampant and any gringo doing business there has to consider how long he would last, physically that is, in such a dangerous environment. If you are not a Mexican national I wouldn't spend too much time outside of expat areas and tourist resorts, both the corrupt authorities and the extremely tribalistic general population will get you, gringos are just a target down there nothing more. Besides, mexico allows 8 karat "gold", has a much smaller gold buying class of people due to the much smaller middle class and nobody will sell to the yankee anyways unless they can rip you off!


----------



## Palladium (Jul 4, 2009)

Have a Happy 4th.


----------



## Pawnbroker Bob (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks Palladium, I look forward to your info. 

PB


----------



## aflacglobal (Jul 8, 2009)

Dam Bob, I forget all about it over the fourth. I'll have to find it in the morning.

Sorry.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Jul 13, 2009)

LOL!!!!!!!!!....Oso 1...stop watching CNN news.
Manuel


----------



## aflacglobal (Jul 13, 2009)

Bob,
I can't find the C.D. from KLM. It was a complete workup of what services they had to offer and Rates. When i was getting dust sent from Africa i used them exclusively to handle my needs. They will arrange pickup at a location and arrange for delivery anywhere in the world almost. You never have to worry about loss or robbery again. They handle all customs issues and guarantee your shipment from loss no matter what. Hardly any paper work to clear customs or anything else once your registered with KLM.

Anyway here is the link to get you started. I haven't used them in several years now, but there service is top notch.

I've heard horror stories about DHL, fed-x, and lots of others just using it to ship small amounts of gold. I don't know if i would consider that option.
http://tinyurl.com/nat9oz


----------



## Pawnbroker Bob (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info aflacglobal . I will be contacting KLM. 

PB


----------



## grainsofgold (Aug 4, 2009)

I would ask Jerry Whitehead about this- He advertises in NPA and consults in 13 countries-

If he doesn't know I am sure he would know who to call-


----------

